# Hello from a long time lurker



## scottishoinker (Mar 14, 2017)

Well finally joined up after lurking for a few years. I have found this site both informative and useful.

Own a Pro Q frontier elite and a UDS and thanks to recipes and insight from members across all the boards, my bbqing has come on leaps and bounds. 

Nice to see a dedicated UK smokers group and look forward to adding to it.

Steven


----------



## steve johnson (Mar 15, 2017)

Welcome onboard


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi Steve welcome to the UK Forum.

We have a growing number of UK Smokers.

Glad to see you have gained a lot of knowledge and ideas on cooks from the site.


----------



## wade (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Steven - Welcome to the forum. What have you been cooking so far? We love photos


----------

